# The Holy Grail of Maintaining DP/DR



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

This thread is dedicated to whoever got this condition, and actually enjoys this shit, so he / she will have the knowledge and the tools to maintain it. If you don't think you like being dp'ed, then this thread is not for you. here is the recipe out of it:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20892-the-holy-grail-of-curing-dpdr/

*The Holy Grail of Maintaining DP/DR:*

*1) Google
2) Staying In Bed
3) Obsessing About Your Symptoms
4) Developing Phantom Fears
5) Medications and Street Drugs
6) Isolating Yourself 
7) Staying In Your Comfort Zone*

It can be done, if you follow that strict routine. Remember to keep going even if you start to feel suicidal, just for the sake
of staying dp'ed as long as possible.

*Google*

It is your best friend, psychologist, psychiatrist, a part of you. It can do wonders for you, even things that are not dp/dr related,
such as diagnosing you with terminal cancer for itchy finger, and a lot more. Here are a couple of tips if you want to use it effectively:

- Google your symptoms. Don't give up if you have searched the same keywords over 10 times, you can read over and over
again the same passages, reach as far as the 15th, 20th, 30th search page, even change the order of the keywords which
will provide a good excuse to reread the same texts. It is a great method for fueling your obsession. 
- Use Google search to search for the magical cure. Strange world, but if you are serious about maintaining your condition, 
you have to look for a silver bullet, probably in a form of a pill which satisfies these conditions: swallowing 1 tablet is enough,
no side effects but positive ones, your dp should end 10 minutes at most after you swallow it, that tablet can reverse time and make you unsmoke weed / untraumatize you, so you will be able to walk around as if it didn't even happen, and solve every other aspect of your life.

*Staying In Bed*

This one should not be taken lightly. I have seen a countless number of sufferers here on dpsh, who did extremely well in maintaining their condition (years over years) by following this step religiously, and fucked all up once they started to get out of bed. If you are in a relationship and you partner tries to get you out of bed, resist with all force: start to mumble how suicidal
you are, cry, cut. Get out of bed only if you have to use the bathroom, or your order of tacco bell is at the door.

some tips that might help you are:
- design a ridiculously comfortable bed: 




- have a pile of books next to you, so you can fool yourself and maybe others that you are not wasting time
- get a good smart phone (galaxy s4, htc, etc), so you will be able to kill time more easily.

* Obsessing About Your Symptoms*

There are many effective ways to follow this one. I'll point out the top used methods:
- try to google your symptoms away, as mentioned in "Google".
- open threads about a particular symptom and hope to get as much replies as possible, so you will be able to "investigate", compare, build predictions, etc.
- try to fight them. each symptom invites you to a battle, and refusing it means making progress towards recovery, which you
don't want. so accept the challenge, do whatever it dictates you to do in order to complete a non-existing task list, that will reward you with nothing (even if it seems that this is how to kill symptom x or y).

Obsessing about your condition is very beneficial in maintaining it. You can also use your symptom as an excuse for not doing anything - besides laying in bed, which of course is crucial.

* Developing Phantom Fears*

This is probably one of the most practiced religious act of dp/dr sufferers. For many of you, this fun condition started after a panic attack, and at the core of every panic attack lies a phantom fear (such as "I am going to die."). I will give a useful list of phantom fears:

- Dp/dr is forever. If you are at the beginning stages, you probably use this method and master it way better than the rest of us. IT IS A CRITICAL STEP IN MAINTAINING DP/DR - you really have to believe that there is not an exit door out of this misery. Because lets say that god comes to you and says: "your dp will end 4 months from now." Will you be able to enjoy those 4 months in the same way that the uninformed you is able to? No! The uninformed you will experience dp to it's fullest, because his trip in heaven, from his uninformed point of you, will never end.

-Brain damage. Certainly feels like it right? Great, now that you believe in it, preach it- using threads and posts. 
It is a fun and easy way to supplement your maintainance of dp- a very classic anxious move to convince yourself and others
that your brain has a hole in it.

-Schizophrenia. In general, you have to always look for the worst case scenario, and here schizophrenia fits very well. 
Even if you don't actually start hearing voices, don't give up on that fear easily. It can add a few good week at minimum to your recovery time.

*Medications and Street Drugs*

I will list what to consume and what to avoid if you want to maintain dp.

*Stay away from these:*

-st john's worth
-5-htp
-wellbutrin / ritaling
-omega 3
-B group vitamins 
-meds that actually work for you

*Take these:*

-take anti-psychotics. swallowing schizophrenia medications that will make you even more numb (and sedated) while you are on them is a very good counter-productive way to treat your dp.

-marijuana. with every hit you add a few good months to your recovery time. This alone can be enough.

-MDMA. will make you feel good for a while - but fear not, it's a step backward and 2 forward. It will maintain your dp super-well. It is also neurotoxic, needles to say the size of wonders it can make for you.

-alcohol. if it doesn't make maintaining your dp easier, it will surely won't make it harder. It is also marketed to the public and 
can create the allusion of it being safe and relatively unharmful, and if you are afraid of heavy stuff like street drugs, alcohol is a great option.

There are many many other street drugs that can fuck your life even more, try to give each and every one of them a shot of maintaining your dp.

*Isolating Yourself *

loose track of people who care about you such as friends and family. gradually reduce the amount of phone calls you answer until they give up on calling you. try to lie to them and say "you are a little tired at the moment" when they call to get you out of your cribs. This way you are making time on obsessing about your symptoms, doing drugs, not-being productive, and you can avoid the side effect of feeling like a complete loser next to other people. Isolating yourself will also make you time to be 
engaged in a huge amount of nonsense such as solipsism. This by itself is a silver bullet in maintaining dp.

*Staying In Your Comfort Zone*

It is a key ingredient in being a loser / coward. This is what probably built your predisposition to dp, and if you want to maintain your condition, you can not afford giving up on this attitude now. Avoid life issues, continue letting your parents abuse you (if that's your case), don't go out and try to accomplish things, let your fears dictate to you what you can and can't do, make excuses, you should know. DO NOT use your dp as a learning experience, it's a slippy way out. keep the good old comfort coward attitude and stay dp'ed.

I believe it is possible


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

DemoraIized said:


> this is a bunch of bullshit.. you have no evidence to support the shit you're claiming lol


This dude is so DPed he doesn't know whats happening.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Heartless this so needed to be said. Because dpselfhelp is slowly turning into dpmaintain. Best thread yet.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

funny


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol..


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

DemoraIized said:


> this is a bunch of bullshit.. you have no evidence to support the shit you're claiming lol


What do you mean by "have no evidence"?
Do I have to be a Harvard professor researching dp/dr in order to open a thread?

I opened this thread in order to give a warning sign for the newcomers, so they won't make a deal with the devil and follow that list, hoping that one day they will snap out of it, meanwhile making no progress and wasting time in misery. I almost choose that route 5 months ago, but something in me directed me to a better course, and it would be a real shame if I wouldn't come here to give directions for the new ones.

The only evidence I can give is the stories I read of people on here who recovered and gave a picture of their progress, some of them are in my friends list.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

shadowshudder said:


> This dude is so DPed he doesn't know whats happening.


 hahahahahhahahaha I can't stop laughing


----------



## numbrdoubt (Sep 6, 2013)

Witty sarcasm


----------



## morgenstrn (Aug 16, 2013)

That's excellent!!


----------



## Celestia (Oct 28, 2013)

Perfect haha.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

I adore this.


----------

